# Searching for recruitment agencies that would help me to find employer in canada



## mvgacusan15 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi this is Malou and currently working here in uae as Marketing assistant and want to move and work in canada, can you please help me to find right recruitment agencies base in uae that would help me to find employer in canada. 


Thank you very much...


----------

